# Tips for bear hunting



## 76 Maverick (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm going to be hunting McGraw Ford wma in a couple weeks and I was hoping to get a few tips on bear hunting. I read that a few bears have been seen on the wma and it's the closest wma to my house so I figure why not give it a shot. I'll go scouting this weekend and when I hunt I'll be hunting from a tree stand, any tips on what to look for?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2011)

I could think of better places to go if you really want to kill a bear. Very few and far between there but look for sign around whiteoaks right now. That's what they are eating.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Dawson Forest has a better population of bears.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 3, 2011)

Climb the high ridge tops, find the producing white oaks, and look for these signs as well.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 3, 2011)

i've hunted mcgraw ford for a few seasons and i've never seen bear there


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> i've hunted mcgraw ford for a few seasons and i've never seen bear there



im only asking about bear because someone posted on here about there being a few bears there and its under an hour from my house. if i don't find anything its not a big deal ill just go dove hunting if there is any day light left and then head home.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 4, 2011)

its possible for a bear to be there i've not been there yet this year but will be towards the end of november


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 4, 2011)

What time of day would they be most active? I'll take my bow with me when scouting and if I see a bear it will turn into a spot and stalk hunt.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 5, 2011)

You can find them any time of day.  However, late afternoon is best.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 5, 2011)

Should I follow the river when I'm looking for them


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, follow the river, follow creeks, climb hills, walk low, walk high, walk mid ground, walk in circles, walk straight lines and walk curved lines until you find the sigh. You just gotta walk until you find the sign. Hunting spots that look good is a bad approach. If hunting an area where you dont see fresh sign you will be wasting your time.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't hunt bears but have had three come in on me in my stand SO FAR. I have been using a mixture of Kroger vanilla extract thinned with water in a spray bottle as a cover scent for deer...no deer, just bears. Go high up in the mountains, hose your setup down with this and I think you will connect.


----------



## Pepper1126 (Oct 17, 2011)

Guys, I just started finding bear sign all over a certian spot on my property. I hung a stand there yesterday, tell me what I should do now. There is scat everywhere.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 17, 2011)

If you have your stand over fresh scat, just have your scent killer product on and wait for the right shot.  The link below has a shot placement chart on it.  A properly hit bear won't go more than 30 yards.  Just remember not to rush a shot.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=633215


----------

